# Medicion de potencia en watts y VA



## lomejordeesto (Ene 23, 2010)

Hola, buenas tengo una pregunta es que quiero medir con un multimetro la potencia en Watts y en VoltAmpers(VA). Y entonces queria saber como se hace esto, ya que ahora los multimetros de ahora son RMS para voltaje y corriente, entonces si.
La potencia aparente en VA es Vrms*Irms, me imagino que eso es lo que mediria con el multimetro, pero entonces como hago para medir la potencia real en Watts?? Gracias


----------



## MGustavo (Ene 23, 2010)

*lomejordeesto*.. Te paso un link rapidamente, para ver si te ayuda a comprender, por que justo me estoy llendo:

http://www.maximonet.com/foro/threads/59284-[INFO]-Watts-y-Volt-Amperes-Confusin-Poderosa?p=764569

En el foro trataron el tema si mal no recuerdo ... Busca Potencia o algo así
Perdon por ser tan breve. 

Saludos!


----------



## lomejordeesto (Ene 24, 2010)

uhmm si eso lo entiendo bastante bien la diferencia, mi pregunta es ya que con un multimetro se mide Vrms e Irms y eso da es VA como hago para poder medir los Watts con un multimetro o como se tendria que hacer para medir la potencia real en Watts.


----------



## MGustavo (Ene 25, 2010)

Ok, si entiendo .. 

Creo que hay métodos como el de LOS TRES MULTÍMETROS, pero no los conozco bien.
O también el de LOS TRES AMPERÍMETROS.

Pero en realidad no los conozco bien, espero q alguien te pueda orientar mejor, o pueda explicarte los métodos mencionados.

Saludos!


----------



## Franco_80 (Ene 25, 2010)

Para medir la potencia activa de un circuito con carga reactiva, necesitás un vatímetro, el cual te da directamente el valor de la Potencia Activa. Con un voltímetro y amperímetro vas a a obtener la potencia aparente, por lo que para llegar a la potencia activa vas a  necesitar otro instrumento que se llama cofímetro.
Lo único que te queda  si solo tenes un amperímetro y voltímetro es conocer la carga equivalente del circuito, conociendo el ángulo de la impedancia calculás el cos PHI 
Saludos


----------

